# fences & jigs



## D.R.ArmsrongSr. (Sep 26, 2004)

Where does one find the material to make the fences & slides that Bob & Rick use on thier table top with there router? Since some are differant than outhers, there must be a viable source for the material to make them from. Just curious.DRA


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Try Ebay, do searches on High Density Poly Ethelene or UHMW


----------



## AKROPAUL (Sep 30, 2004)

I know Lee Valley carried UHMW plastics at one time.Not sure if they still do.


----------



## JohnH (Sep 13, 2004)

You can also find it here.http://shop.woodcraft.com/Woodcraft...alse&mscssid=06483C0C7B3A44B4D809481FD84EB0A0


----------



## UsaHog (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello, New here but have been viewing some of the posts... this one caught my eye as I just posted to a thread on woodnets forums about router jig material this afternoon... 10/19/04, I will copy and paste it here for others to possibly use...

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=1178801&page=2&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

the website for this material is http://www.admiralcraft.com/ page 65 these are commercially used cutting board material but have worked very well for me for making Jigs and router plates...

I'll post some pictures when I can

Nice to meet you all

Hog


----------

